
No more curtains thanks to next generation window technology - synthmeat
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-tuneable-windows-tracked-idUSKCN0XA1K9?feedType=RSS&feedName=scienceNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FscienceNews+%28Reuters+Science+News%29
======
Kristine1975
_> The team uses elastomer rubber coated with nanowires that adheres to glass
to scatter light when voltage is applied_

Does that mean the window permanently requires electricity to stay opaque? Two
things immediately come to mind:

1\. My electricity bill

2\. Blackout

I think I'll stick to curtains. They work all the time and don't require
electricity.

